# <html:select> bzw. <html:option> - Methode auslösen ?



## damien (8. Mrz 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe ein html:select mit verschiedenen htmlption. Nun soll jedes mal wenn ich eine andere Option wähle eine Methode ausgeführt werden um andere Objekte aus der DB zu laden.

Wie mache ich das am besten ?

Gruß


----------



## tme (9. Mrz 2010)

Du kannst mittels Javascript auf den Change-Event reagieren (onchange), dort einen Post einer Form absetzen (deren Inhalt auch das angesprochene Selection-Control ist) und diese dann mittels Java über <% %> abfragen (request.getparameter("<controlname>")).


----------



## damien (9. Mrz 2010)

Schon gelöst, danke !


----------

